# Li-ion recharging.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

This isnt specifically train-related, but I know there is a lot of battery experience on MLS, so I thought it would be a good place to ask..

I have a Sony digital camera, model DSC-S70, circa year 2000.

yes, its getting old now, but it still works great! 

Problem with the battery though..

The battery is a Sony NP-FM50.

7.2V Li-Ion.

The "running time" before it needs recharging has been growing less and less..

yesterday I put it on the recharger, it fully charged overnight, (the camera says "full")
went to take a picture..the "low battery" light was on..before taking even ONE photo after the battery was "fully charged"!


so clearly the battery is dying..
it has been recharged _hundreds_ of time over the last 8 years, so im not surprised..


I went to Best-Buy looking for a new battery..they have nothing even close..its so obsolete.
so I looked on ebay..there are tons of knock-offs of this battery, but I did find a few genuine Sony batteries..for about $20.


My question..
because this camera is SO old, if I buy a "new" battery on ebay, even a genuine Sony battery,

is it possible the new battery could be dead just because it has been sitting around for so long?

I read that Li-Ions are shipped with a "minimum charge" and then must be fully charged before use..

and they will lose charge naturally over time.. 

well..if I buy a 5 to 8 year old minimally charged new battery, im afraid it might be dead.. 


I havent been able to find how long this particular battery was in production..but I doubt it still is..
I dont really want to replace this camera yet, since its perfectly good.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


Anyone have any idea how long a "new" Li-Ion battery might last just sitting around waiting to be bought?

thanks,

Scot


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 

Go here- 
http://www.calcellular.com/np-fm50.html?gclid=CJfTu5qOw5YCFQ0xawod82c5yw 
Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Road Foreman on 10/25/2008 1:29 PM
Scot,

Go here-
http://www.calcellular.com/np-fm50.html?gclid=CJfTu5qOw5YCFQ0xawod82c5yw
Hope this helps..

BulletBob


thanks!
that would probably work fine..

im always hesitant about "off brand" batteries..because there is a ton of cheap junk out there, and its virtually impossible
to tell a "good" from a "bad" off-brand battery...but for $17, its probably worth the risk! 

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scot... I've had very good service from these folks...


Sony NP-FM50 NP-FM30 Cybershot Mavica Digital Battery


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Scotty*

*I have a Sony CD300 that uses the FM50 battery, I am still on the original battery, but have a spare, both Sony make. I have had the camera with the battery that came with it and I bought a spare (Sony) about 2 years ago. I make sure the battery is discharged before I put it on the charger.*
*Have you checked your charger?? and is it a Sony charger or a spin off?. I use only a Sony charger and their batteries and have had no problems*
*with them holding a charge. You might consider checking the male pins in your camera for any corrosion. I use an old "typewriter" eraser to clean*
*the contacts* 
Good luck,

*Noel Thomas*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With lithium batteries, running them all the way down just shortens their lives. Buying NOS (new old stock) batteries is a tossup, if it has been a long time since manufacture, then they are probably bad, no rechargeable stores well, although lithium ones are the best at it. 

Regards, Greg


----------

